# My First Post: Please help



## NowHiring (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey guys my name is Farid and I am a senior in high school. I am really glad that I found this community because for the longest time I felt alone but by finding you guys and reading some of your stories I have a new sense of hope. I have had 24/7 DP for maybe 1.5-2 years. I cant really remember when it first started (it kinda feels like i have had it my entire life) because when i try to go back to when i was younger my memories all seem to be affected. I believe my DP was brought on by my heavy marijuana use my sophomore year of high school (when i found myself hanging out with the wrong people) and is fueled by my constant anxiety over the disorder. Some days I feel alright (like i can handle it and cope) and others i just feel really tired and want to curl up in my bed and cut myself off even more from the world. To not waste too much of your time here are some snap shots of who I am.

I am a soccer player. I play for both my High School and my local Academy team. My form (the way i play) is never constant due to my DP. I could have a great game one day and two days later i am playing absolutely horribly. When I do something good in a game i never get the satisfaction of it because it dosnt really feel like am the one doing it. I require constant reminder by my coaches and teammates that i am playing well. My confidence level is always low. If there are any athletes on board maybe you guys can help me a little.

Hard to believe buy yes, I still believe in god. I am a Muslim and my DP really effects my Faith. If there are any muslims/religious people i would really like to know how you managed to keep strong.

I am about to make that transition in my life where I am going to college. This means meeting new people, making new friends and going through a harder course load. The idea of this rally freaks me out. I always have this feeling that i am not gonna be able to cope because my DP has really affected my social life and my school work. Even now, i am finding it really hard to connect with people I have know for ages (family members included). I have read that the world around me has not changes at all, that it is just my perception that has but it is really hard to imbed that in my mind. My concentration problems and the feeling of constant brain fog Fs with my school work. If anyone else went through this please help.

I apologize if this wasn't to well written. I am not much of an author  so if you need any clarification on something just ask. thanks for listening!


----------



## lesliekathryn (Apr 7, 2013)

Im writing to you because I didn't see any replies to your post. I'm new to this too, but also feel as if I've had it my whole life. It's great you have a faith base. I sometimes ask God to help me accept myself. I function ok, I deal alot more with derealization, I'm easily frightened..have to talk myself into just going to the store.hang in there you have exciting times ahead so try to enjoy


----------



## NowHiring (Mar 29, 2013)

lesliekathryn said:


> Im writing to you because I didn't see any replies to your post. I'm new to this too, but also feel as if I've had it my whole life. It's great you have a faith base. I sometimes ask God to help me accept myself. I function ok, I deal alot more with derealization, I'm easily frightened..have to talk myself into just going to the store.hang in there you have exciting times ahead so try to enjoy


thank you so much for the post. i have been feeling a little better i guess. went through a period of 3-4 weeks when everything almost felt normal but then it came back : ( I hope you are getting through this okay.


----------

